# Arizona Desert Ironwood



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's one I've always wanted to have a frame made from-Genuine Arizona Desert Ironwood. They usually make knife scales with this wood because it usually is in smaller pieces. Difficult to find a suitable sized piece for a Slingshot. I had worked this one a while ago and it had some cracks in it. I pinned it ( 7 pins one side 2 on the other). Hard wood to work,very dense and very heavy and with a tendency for many cracks. (120-130 degree desert heat I guess I would crack too!). Anyway here is the finished piece. Awesome grain and color on this wood. The photo does not do it justice. One coat of Poly but you don't even need that, Just a high speed cotton wheel and she'll shine like glass. I just soaked her in Poly with the idea to seal any other hairthin cracks she might have in her. Wonderful character to this piece! Flatband







(click on the pics to make them bigger)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A very nice piece Flatband. Tex


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

That wood looks great. nice work Flatband. JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, Flat! That's the best looking grain I've seen on any slingshot yet.














That does it! I'm going out tomorrow and hackin' me down an ironwood tree! I guess I should find out where and how it's legal to harvest them first...But still....







Just beautiful!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This one will have to be in slingshot of the month, your a clever fellow, i would love to own something like that, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

OK flatband,

Maybe it's because I haven't seen enough wooden slingshots, but are you trying to make us covet? I want it.







I am drooling, can't you see?

Wow you have gold in my opinion!!

That is my vote for slingshot of the month of February. Some one will have to have something off the charts to change my mind.

Ray


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some kind of wood ain't it? Hey Pelleteer,if you happen to find any of this stuff laying around out in your yard, SAVE IT !!! I spoke to someone else from Arizona and he said they use it for firewood!







He has to be kidding me! I have another piece that is called "Copperwood". It also grows out in the Arizona desert. A knife maker gave me both pieces. Said the Copperwood( a type of ironwood) is even rarer then the Ironwood. I'll be working that soon. Thanks Guys! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Flat, nothing laying around in the yard (







), but there are oodles of ironwoods planted in the median of one of the main roads just up the street. Somehow, I think the city might get irked if they came by and saw them all missing...I guess I could sneak out in the night and unobtrusively cut myself a couple naturals, though...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Pelleteer,
don't get in any trouble Bud. If you do happen upon a really nice(no cracks)piece,keep me in mind. I'm always on the lookout for stunning wood and this wood fits the bill. We'll work something out trading or monetarily! Cool! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.exoticwood.biz/desertironwood.htm


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know about that place Aaron-how about that Ironwood Burl? JEEZ!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Cow, Flatband!









That is the most beautiful slingshot I have _ever_ seen!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool stuff ain't it Thwupp-p? Thanks, Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome! five stars and three thumbs up!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Smit man! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wait...Smitty has three thumbs?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That'd be his 'middle thumb'. I can understand why; it's a gorgeous slingshot. DI's not easy to use.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally missed this thread. Beautiful wood. Almost too nice to use.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Is that a slingshot or a piece of jewelery? Beyoootiful!


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

That is really, really, REALLY nice!!!

RIDE


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Flatband, I have ordered a piece of desert ironwood and will make a slingshot out of it. Of course one of my own designs!

I am not an experienced woodworker, so I have a few questions for you.

- Do you use metal or wood tools for it? I mean saw blades, files, the works.

- Do you polish the wood before you coat it with poly? I read somewhere that you only sand it with pretty rough sandpaper.

- Do you polish the coating, or will it come out that shiny?

- Are you using standard clear epoxy glue, or the stuff they sell for wooden floors?

- Is there a trick how to apply it, or do you just use a brush? Somebody recommended heating it with a hair dryer and slowly turning it in the process, to achieve an even distribution.

Sorry, lots of questions, I am in need for advise. Please help!

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Joerg,
Desert Ironwood is gorgeous but difficult. Hope you got a piece with only a few cracks (it is noted for cracks). My procedure is:

Pencil out the design on card board:
Trace it into the wood:
Rough cut it on the band saw:
Rough finish it with my Dremel and an assortment of structured carbide bits:
Secondary finish with Dremel 120 sanding wheel:
Final sanding with first 220 grit and then a 3M fine cut cloth: (or320 grit sandpaper)
Finish is Spar Polyurethane in a Gloss finish:
Method of applying finish-dipping (or dunking) and then hanging till dry: Then after 1st coat dries:
Light sanding with a fine 3M cloth or 320 grit sandaper:
Then a final dunk in Poly and then hang her to dry.
Summation:
Usually you'll get away with 2 coats-sometimes you need 3.
Desert Ironwood takes an unbelievable polish with just a high speed cotton wheel it is so dense.
Good luck Bud with the very tempermental Ironwood and if the way you work metal is any indication of your wood working skills,this piece will be something special !!!!!! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

For mine, I shaped on a belt sander and worked up through P120 cloth strip backed abrasive, P220, P320, P600, P1200 then buffed with white compound and protected with Danish Oil. The wood needed no varnish as DI takes a fine finish being as hard as it is.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the way to do it ZDP. Progressively finer grits and then a compound. You can also use CA (Krazy Glue) as a finish and then buff it out. I was thinking of doing that because of all the cracks my piece had but it is expensive. That's another reason I dunked her in Poly-for extra strength for any hairline cracks I didn't see. It is interesting stuff to work for sure! Flatband


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a BEAUTY!!! Flawless and awesome finish!!! I love it!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I plan to drill out the fork and handle, and then glue a tight fitting steel 8mm rod in. This would mean that only the tips of the (then polished) steel would be visible. I could then leave the fine cracks alone, which may be quite nice to look at.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I use this in the aerosol can. http://www.minwax.com/products/interior_clear_protective_finishes/fast_drying_polyurethane.html
It allows you to apply a very light initial coat, that will dry consistently. After that, you can apply moderate coats. Makes life much easier. I usually apply abou 5 total coats. 
I use a jigsaw, router, then a wee bit of dremel, followed by 220 grit sand paper, then spray on the poly. I used to use 400 grit after the 220, but I believe the poly works better with a 220 finish. No need to buff or polish afterwards


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome Work..

Thanks for posting the information

Got to love Desert Ironwood

Here is a recent knife I completed.

Much Respect..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, now that is a blade Dude! Awesome work Mike. Nothin in the world like Desert Ironwood for character,beauty,luster,color,and finally cracks (in bigger pieces). Excellent Bud! Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike, that is a fantastic knife! I love damascus steel very much. After all, I live 20 minutes away from Solingen, without a doubt the knife making capital of Germany. I have some nice pieces in my not so small collection of folding knifes.

How many times did you fold the metal, and is the recipe of the acid you are using to bring out the pattern a secret?

Regards

Jörg


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Mike, that is a fantastic knife! I love damascus steel very much. After all, I live 20 minutes away from Solingen, without a doubt the knife making capital of Germany. I have some nice pieces in my not so small collection of folding knifes.
> 
> How many times did you fold the metal, and is the recipe of the acid you are using to bring out the pattern a secret?
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend.

I really appreciate your post.

I love your video channel...we watch you all the time here in Texas.

I use Ferric Chloride and water about 50/50 for most blades

I also use Muratic Acid straight when I want a different type etch, many of our kitchen knives are etched with Muratic.

The Muratic is more dangerous..

This blade is three steels...D2 in the core with Aebl and 19c27 panels...

Thanks again for taking time to post..

This is a great forum..

Much Respect...

More Ironwood..


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

your knives are great, have seen your videos, pretty cool! your kitchenknives how much are they?


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome slingshot dude....you convinced me to try this model...just hope to find the right kind of poly


----------

